

Feedback on My Online Music Community  - prateekdayal

Hi,<p>My wife and I have been running an online music community for the last one year and just rolled out a new design yesterday. We have tried to improved looks and usability. The link is www.Muziboo.com<p>We have a very active community there and thats the core USP. People give/get a lot of feedback from other members on their music and collaborate a lot. I think community page reflects that spirit.<p>I would love to get some feedback from HN community and ideas on how to spread such a thing more<p>Regards
Prateek Dayal
Co-Founder Muziboo.com
======
procyon
Like the idea here. Always thought that here is a lot of room to improve in
this space even though last.fm and pandora do a great job bucketing songs
using social intelligence.

However your I could not play any songs from your site.

~~~
prateekdayal
Oh .. Thanks for the feedback

I am not sure why you are not able to play. Do you have flash > 8.0 ... Please
do ping me at prateek AT muziboo.com and I would try my best to help you out

